# Tachina Fly



## TCimages (Sep 16, 2007)

1





2


----------



## TCimages (Sep 16, 2007)

No Fly fans?


----------



## Dynamic (Sep 16, 2007)

I am not an insect person per say but your macro images are stunning!  I'd recommend a name change to Macro God or something....   Very impressive work TC.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 16, 2007)

lol, thank you.  I appreciate it


----------



## pursuer (Sep 16, 2007)

Truly superb work, One thing I have always loved about photography is its ability to show use things in the natural world that we can't normally perceive.

For example Infrared, long exposures, astrophotography etc.
your macro work is a perfect example of this, keep up the great work.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

I love them both, but the second one gets my vote because you can really see the amazing feathering on his back leg! I also love the way you exposed the paper-thin wings in the first image.


----------



## TCimages (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks wildmaven


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 20, 2007)

That first one is very impressive. For me, the shallow DoF detracts slightly from the image, but only because I want to see the wings just as sharp as the rest of the fly. I'll obviously have to keep my eyes open for your stuff in the future.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!  (i never thought i'd say that about a fly)
Do your pictures actually look like that straight out of the camera?


----------



## TCimages (Oct 6, 2007)

Ajay said:


> Gorgeous! (i never thought i'd say that about a fly)
> Do your pictures actually look like that straight out of the camera?


 

Thanks Ajay.  The RAW I get from the camera requires only very small adjustments.  I make these adjustments in Digitial Photo Professional (DPP) including crop and resize, Then convert to TIFF, and compensate for any lose in the conversion using Paint Shop Pro (usually add a little sharpness) then add a frame, then convert to JPG.  That's it. 

One of the biggest reasons I use the software that came with my camera (DPP) is because it retains in-camera settings making my images look very close to what I want from the start.


----------



## Keagle (Oct 6, 2007)

That's insanely awesome. I'm almost inspired to get interested in macro, if I wasn't interested in shooting wildlife, and horses. Though I enjoy shooting close-ups...perhaps I should start! I looooove the second one, the detail is superb.


----------



## ketan (Oct 6, 2007)

How do the fly sit there when you approach them with your gadgets? You must be banned from posting any more Macro shots...lol


----------



## ketan (Oct 6, 2007)

TCimages said:


> Thanks Ajay. The RAW I get from the camera requires only very small adjustments. I make these adjustments in Digitial Photo Professional (DPP) including crop and resize, Then convert to TIFF, and compensate for any lose in the conversion using Paint Shop Pro (usually add a little sharpness) then add a frame, then convert to JPG. That's it.
> 
> One of the biggest reasons I use the software that came with my camera (DPP) is because it retains in-camera settings making my images look very close to what I want from the start.


 
Do you saturate images?


----------



## TCimages (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! 

Ketan- It takes patience, sometimes they fly away and sometimes they don't. This is also cropped, Full fram eis much harder, you will scare them. I probably scare away more than I get. 

re:Saturation. I add +1 for Saturation. I do this in-camera.

Really, The only thing I sometimes have to change is White Balance and brightness.  I normally always bump up the sharpness before I convert.


----------



## guppyman (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow... fantastic close ups !!


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 6, 2007)

i like the photo...but if my EX girlfreind saw that hanging in my house she'd freak...but then again she is my EX...


----------



## TCimages (Oct 9, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> i like the photo...but if my EX girlfreind saw that hanging in my house she'd freak...but then again she is my EX...


 
she would be my ex too if I couldn't hang bugs on the wall.    kidding


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic shots there 

David


----------



## Mohain (Oct 10, 2007)

very nice, esp. the first one


----------



## seemoo (Oct 11, 2007)

They r both great! But the 1st one is just ace!

Great shots.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 11, 2007)

i aint never seen a fly liek that, wosers.


----------



## TCimages (Oct 11, 2007)

me either to be honest.  It was a first.   Thanks for the comments


----------



## heip (Oct 12, 2007)

amazingly sharp images, well done!!


----------



## TCimages (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

My goodness, the hits keep on coming :hail:

-Shea


----------



## TCimages (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, thanks.  Sorry, I was going through some of my shots and you guys seem to really appreciate the macro, so.........


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow..excellent:hail:
I truly enjoy watching your pics!


----------



## Miki (Dec 20, 2007)

Another WOW for you !!! Especially #2.
What i love most is that they are so minimally processed. Great macro work !!!!


----------



## TCimages (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks everyone.  I've worked very hard to get good results right out of the camera.


----------



## Laser180481 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, with that macro lense how close are you to the subject? I appreciate your macro work a lot and would like to know a little bit more about it.


----------



## TCimages (Dec 22, 2007)

Laser180481 said:


> Just out of curiosity, with that macro lense how close are you to the subject? I appreciate your macro work a lot and would like to know a little bit more about it.


 
Minimum working distance for the Canon 100mm is around 6 inches.  I tend to take images from 6 to 12 inches.  Personaly I think you get a little more DOF when you back off slightly and crop the image.  

If I can help you get started it, just let me know.


----------

